# GA14ds cold start problems in the tropics



## J-sunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey there i have a 91 nissan b13 with a ga14ds engine with a carburetor. This is in the Caribbean. Warm temps mostly all year. Whenever I start the car first thing in the morning or after sitting for over six hours and the engine gets cold, i usually have to pump the gas pedal three times and crank about three times too. Rarely starts cold on first crank when cold. the choke is an electric choke and it sets. car idles rough. but if I don't allow it to warm up up for five minutes of fast idle then kick down off fast idle i'm likely to stall after about five or ten minutes into driving. so is this normal? Do I have to wait this long for warm up before i drive off? If i hit the throttle the fast idle comes down, engine not quite warm it will stall.


----------

